# Microsoft picture it! express



## kitca (Jun 27, 2001)

Is there anywhere i can download Picture it! express? i have been looking everywhere and its driving me crazy! i need a program that can at least convert the .mix files into something else.

thnx


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Kitca
.mix format are from MicrosoftPhotoDraw applications almost exclusively as far as I know and Picture it express is one of the few apps that can open and work with them.
Picture it express is available with all releases of 98 from plus forward. There is no site that I know of that has downloads of picture it. If you are receiving items in .mix format then you should contact the individual sending and have them convert to
an acceptable format. If you need the capability of changing the individual components of the mix format then you will have to upgrade to use. Microsoft is quite tight about their proprietary programs.
Dave


----------



## alamal (Sep 15, 2000)

I know this might sound dumb but I wanted Picture It also. I needed a roll of film developed and I took it to Wal-Mart for developing. You can order a cd of your pics also. With that cd comes Microsoft's Picture It. It was well worth the extra 5 bucks.
Hope this helps.
Peter


----------



## kitca (Jun 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alamal _
> *I know this might sound dumb but I wanted Picture It also. I needed a roll of film developed and I took it to Wal-Mart for developing. You can order a cd of your pics also. With that cd comes Microsoft's Picture It. It was well worth the extra 5 bucks.
> Hope this helps.
> Peter *


---- thanks anyway but we do our developing with a family friend and there company doesnt have the photo-cd. so  i dont know what to do.


----------

